# Mallet wood question



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have some real nice sections of cherry that are about 12" across and wonder is the very center of a log the densest and best section to use for mallet making or turning? Thanks Pat


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Pat, I'm no turning expert but I believe I read soem time ago when turning the best meth is to turn it end ofr end rather than turning down the diameter of the trunk/butt.

I'm sure someone will come along and provide you with the relevant advice.

Good luck

David


----------



## rommy (Oct 8, 2013)

I am agree with you, this is the nice information related to cherry section of denest.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

In turning, the center of the log (the pith) is usually cut out due to cracks/checks being prone to start there. When I get a round of wood my first cut with the chain saw is through the center. I then cut desired sized blocks from the two halves.
The rule of thumb for grain direction is typically as follows:
Grain running horizontal to your lathe bed = spindle work
Grain running vertical to your lathe bed = bowl work

Of course that is just a rule of thumb.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

If you want to make a wooden mallet you need Hymenaea courbaril …in merican that's Jatobá.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dogwood from the base/root area. That's what I used for my froe maul. Hasn't split yet.
Got that tip from Sir Roy Underhill.
Bill


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

I've found weight to be the most important factor for a carving mallet. Find a pleasing design, make a smallish one and a large one. Use each and add/subtract weight til you find one thats comfortable over a long period of use. I ended with an old used (one) light weight, two a square headed 20 oz american hop hornbeam, and two rummage sale rounders both very light-even granny would need some wt. 4-8oz. Use yellow birch, soft red maple, am. hop hornbeam, red elm, hickory to rehandle most of the wackers. I stay away from pith and youngwood sections in the wackers. Use nicer stuff for tool handles. On Wisconsin!


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great info guys, I really appreciate it. I salvaged two blanks out of the cherry (I think) I also cut a few small straight flat pieces for a couple small projects. Is there a blog or link for how to store them on the forum?


----------

